
Trends for 2012: Mobile pay, tablets, ultrabooks, Siri-clones, hactivism… - FluidDjango
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/big-technology-trends-and-storylines-of-2012/2011/12/28/gIQAqILPQP_story.html
======
iSloth
Tablets and Hactivisim were 2011

